# Alternative to Tarn Gorge and Ardeche?



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi, have done the Tarn Gorge area and the Ardeche and loved them both. Both areas had everything we like from a holiday- great walking, good river swimming, quaint non-too-touristy villages, smashing scenery. Looking to try another area in France that would offer the same. All recommendations welcome. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

The Vosges mountains, plenty of superb walking country, didn't see a lot of river swimming but some lovely lakes.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

We had a good time staying in Castellane. It's at one end of the Verdon Gorge (Europe's Grand Canyon). Lovely drive down either side of the gorge with magnificent scenery. Plenty of places to walk and you can take white water rafting trips down the gorge (not sure if these are only in High Season though). Don't know about river swimming.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi feeblecat!

I would happily revisit the Dordogne region, especially Sarlat and Rocamadour. But then there's Annecy and the Alps... :roll: :wink:


----------



## chubs (Jun 5, 2010)

Did the Alsace wine region this year very pretty area. Also the Schlumpf brothers motor museum at Mullhouse if cars float your boat.


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

*Where is Tarn Gorge?*

For those who are not frequent visitors to France, just where is Tarn Gorge? Have tried looking but cannot find it.


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

Click here www.ot-gorgesdutarn.com/


----------



## shirleydeputy (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi
Please may I suggest the Cevennes region. It is popular with the French, less so with other Europeans but I think it fits your requirements.

http://les.cevennes.free.fr/en/national-park.htm

Shirley


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Another vote for the Cevennes and the Gorges de Verdon. The Cevennes in particular are stunning and little visited. If you like gorges, you may also like to try the Gorge du Loup, just inland from Nice.


----------



## feeblecat (Jul 17, 2009)

*Alternative to Tarn Gorge and Ardeche*

Thanks, a lot of great options. The Tarn Gorge area is South East France in the Aveyron area. We stayed near the town of Millau. A wonderful part of France. There are actually a few gorges, sorry cant remember the names, and some wonderful rivers. The small towns and villages in the area look as though they have bypassed time.

Would agree with the Dordogne, beautiful, been there though and would like to try somewhere different. Will google some of the other suggestions, thanks.


----------

